# racing stories



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

hey i used to be a part of another webring thing where u could post stuff like this and one of the forums was all about racing stories and all the diferent cars you have raced and seen and stuff wondering if there is posts or an area around here like that?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, its called Nissan Vs. All


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I find people don't like to use the scroll feature very much........................I guess it's like being a baby again................if you can't see it, it must not exist................


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

Well lets use this thread to post some of our races. I guess I'll start off with some stories of my 2002 gxe:

2001 monte carlo ss - he got me off the line becuase I peeled and those things have traction control  after the innitial jump I surprisingly stayed within about 2 car lenghts of him

93 - 97 accord lx/dx - I just work these things

civic ex with exhaust - I was surprised i beat this one, it was a 5-speed and all

automatic b15 gxe - worked him

se-r 5 speed - I know im gonna get flamed for this but we were dead even until 3rd gear, too bad my car has no high end  

93 probe se - worked him

gti VR6 - this was just sad  

89 z24 cavalier - took him off the line and he never caught up

new automatic celica gt - beat him off the line, he started to catch up but when I redlined 3rd and shifted to 4th i had a little burst of power and pulled away

93-97 accord ex - we were dead even which really surprised me cuz I thought those things were fast

99 z24 cavalier auto - i would felt stupid if my girlfriend beat me, so i worked her  

Well guys thats all i got. Im looking forward to hitting the track when it opens back up this march


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

hahaha I beat a civic dx with rice pipes and a body kit with my dads taurus on the way home from getting my sister once  I bet that civic felt like shit!


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

v6 taurus?


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

man, you'd think people would wanna talk about the cars they beat


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont really keep up with the shit that i kill......but im a bone stock spec......and im looking for a 1.8t golf on the highway :">
ive raced one and it was dead even....after 100 he started pulling away.....then i raced another modded one..and he jumped about a car on me from an 80 punch..and we stayed bout even tell a lil after 110....

BillY


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

they up'd the new 1.8Ts to 175-180hp, i test drove one theyre pretty bad ass


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

i am a honda killer. 

beat a sunfire that wanted some so i accepted and dusted him

beat a civic si vtech blew his hinges off

smothered a 2k2 si
race a mustang gt. he got me by half a car length he did not know what he was doing.

beat a v6 eclipse right of the line
a grand am or prix wanted some so i handed him his ass
that is why i raced the mustang he called his buddy and said you gotta check this little nissan he just beat the pants of me so the story goes from there.

all the hondas in this town dont race me anymore cause i smoked all of them. especially those that look fast but got no go. i love it.

the closest race i had was another spec but i won he had mad wheel hop.

OBJECTS IN MIRROR APPEAR TO BE LOSING


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ok, I'm gettin really tired of all the ignorance.


I don't care how many hondas you smoke, if you still call it VTECH you're an IDIOT.

it's VTEC, NOT vtech or v-tech, alright?

like the 2nd person said, there's a forum for kill stories on this site, it's called NISSAN vs. ALL.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, i never race, but me and my buddy were taking some corners pretty fast and I braked and he didn't then his gsx did a couple rolls off a 10 foot berm. The hondas in my town never try to race me, its sad, but I wouldn't even if they wanted to, they just arn't int he same league as my nissan where i live. All show and no go as someone said earlier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

well if ur gonna talk bout racing..

the next day after i got my first oil change i raced a non-turbo supra.... he jumped on me so i was like shit i'm gonna try to go and pass him.. and i kept pullin and finally pass him at 100mph...

raced some dumbass and his "cant keep her eyes to herself" girlfriend in a sebring.. owned him off the launch.. and shift at 4rpm and let off b4 he crashed into the car infront of him to let him in.. (btw my car wasnt broke in yet)

raced some idoits in a z24 cavalier he did a fly-by on me and i chased him down and passed him...

had more races brain isnt workin rite now thats all.. hahaha


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

MY friend has a 2000 GXE and he has only raced my other friend in a Probe GT and he really can't keep up.


----------

